
Plot to Poem (2017) - benbreen
http://static.decontextualize.com/plot-to-poem.html
======
wodenokoto
Looks like author is comparing document vectors using nearest neighbour.

I thought cosine similarity was considered the best measurement for closeness
of word and document vectors.

------
nishparadox
Well, I created a poem generator some ages ago using markov chains! It was
darn good!

------
compscistd
The intersection of lit and script is pretty cool! Also, well documented repo

